# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wie is bekend met adhd partner?

## luna400

mijn partner heeft adhd en zit behoorlijk met zijn hoofd te vechten .ook is hij meerdere keren misbruikt op jonge leeftijd .dit alles op een rij is behoorlijk heftig ,ik zou zo graag eens met mensen willen praten die dit ook mee maken .

----------


## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

mijn partner heeft ADHD (geen medicatie) en is vroeger mishandeld. Misschien dat ik je ergens mee kan helpen...?

Xx

----------


## luna400

> Hoihoi,
> 
> mijn partner heeft ADHD (geen medicatie) en is vroeger mishandeld. Misschien dat ik je ergens mee kan helpen...?
> 
> Xx


hoi ,ja ik heb me echt rot gezocht om zoveel mogelijk hem te kunnen helpen ,hij doet alleen blowen savonds best veel .het begon eigenlijk best goed met ons hij vertelde mij gelijk dat hij adhd had ,ik zei ja en?als dat alles is de eerste 2mnd ging het ook heel goed ,dus ik dacht na de verhalen van adhders te horen dat het best wel mee viel.
toen kwam hij ineens thuis bij mij en hij zeg ik kan het niet meer en het is veel te moeilijk voor je dus ik ga weg ,hij heeft alles wat van hem hier lag meegenomen.het verscheurde mij ik wist totaal niet waarom het ging goed we waren een keuken wezen uit zoeken voor in aanbouw zijn huis.en dat maakte mij zeker over onze relaties ,hij deed me de andere gelijk smsen dat hij stom was en dat hij impulsief gereageerd had en hij wou verder met mij ik was de vrouw van zijn dromen.we zijn het weekend weg geweest heel spontaan geregeld door hem en het voelde zo goed bij hem ook zei hij. we hebben ook heel veel gepraat en toen kwam ook zijn verleden naar boven ,hij was bang als ik alles zou weten bij hem weg zou gaan ,ik heb hem altijd gezegd dat ik van hem hield en hij mij alleen weg krijg door vreemd tegaan we zijn zo twee weken verder gegaan we zagen elkaar in t weekend ,maar soms wou hij zaterdags al dat ik weg ging omdat hij aan het stuiteren was.de laatste week deed hij heel vreemd ,hij had nog een weekend gepland maar we waren nog maar 1dag weg en hij wou terug ok.ik ben naar huis gegaan ik hoorde een hele week bijna niks wat ik niet gewent was hij overspoelde mij altijd met lieve smsjes.het was donderdag en normaal zou ik vrijdag naar hem gaan voor het weekend ,hij belt mij op met een wazig verhaal het huis van zn ex vriendin was af gebrand en hij wou haar onderdak bieden ,met andere woorden jij kan niet komen ,ik was zo boos ,en hij was boos omdat ik daar ruzie overmaakte hij vond dat normaal,ik vertrouwde niks meer de dag er op gekeken in de krant naar een brand ,nergens geen brand waar zij woont ,waarop ik hem belde of hij geen betere smoes kon bedenken ,toen zei hij je snap het allemaal niet en jij heb geen adhd dus je kan lezen wat je wil maar er is er maar 1net als ik.dat was ons laatste gesprek ,ik heb nog emails gestuurd hoe hij dit kan doen en waarom dan gie smsjes sturen dat ik zijn hart vult enz ik kreeg als antwoord dat dit het beste was want ik kon toch niet met hem om gaan hoe hij werkelijk was.ik vertel dit allemaal zo ineens aan jou ik weet ook niet waarom ,ik wou dat ik veel eerder met je had kunnen praten .het was en is nog moeilijk .hij heeft mij verteld over het misbruik van hem toen hij 10jaar was door vele en vele mannen hoofdzakelijk en hij had dit nog nooit verteld want hij schaamde zich omdat hij toch iedere x terug ging naar die mensen en dat hij het best fijn vond .toen moest ik ook ff slikken maar ok ik had gelezen dat het een normale reactie is van je lichaam.ik dacht dat dat het was ,maar een week voor hij de relatie stopte vertelde hij dat hij tot 3jaar terug ook naar zn plek ging waar gays elkaar ontmoeten en hij vertelde gewoon ff dat ze soms op een rij stonden ,toen werd ik misselijk.en de week daarop was het klaar ,ik heb hier zoveel last van ,ik had na mijn scheiding al meer vervelende relaties achter de rug ,en dacht hij had eigen zaak en was lief ,dus dit was het .dus niet,ik voel me zo vernederd en bedrogen,ik heb ook gevraagd in mail of dan alles toneel spel was voor hem ,nee zeg hij ik heb oprecht van je gehouden ,maar hoe kan je dan 1dag zeggen jij bent mijn droomvrouw en dan dit .is dat het impulsieve gedrag van adhd ?ik probeerde het van mij af tezetten hij woont 35km verder dus kwam hem ook niet tegen .en dan begin hij weer te mailen dat hij van mij houd.is dit nu allemaal de schuld van adhd ?dat kan toch niet .hoe doe jou vriend dat zonder medicijnen en hoe ga jij daar mee om heeft hij ook van die buien?ik weet niet wat ik moet doen hoor ,ik hou zoveel van hem ,maar ik weet niet of ik dit aan kan.weg stoten terug halen weg stoten terug .ik heb totaal geen beetje zekerheid ,en of hij met die mannen gestopt is zet ik nu ook mijn vraag tekens bij.hij vertelde mij met zijn vorige vriendin zij had add ,deden ze het spel van de liefde en of ik dat oo toe bereid was .ik had daar nog nooit van gehoord hoor ,het blijk spel te zijn dat zij met een ander naar bed gaat terwijl hij het weet of ziet en dat hij de onderdanige speelt .en dan daarna met liefde vrijen ???? ik weet niet wat jij daar van denkt .volgens mij is hij behoorlijk beschadigd door zijn jeugd .sorry hoor dat ik ineens alles er uit gooi ik kan hier met niemand over praten dus verdring mijn verdriet en doe of het goed gaat met mij .ik hoop dat je mij na dit alles nog we; wat dingen wil vetellen over het adhd en of dit er allemaal mee temaken heb .groetjes dankje voor hetluisterend oor .

----------


## luna400

sorry hoor ,ik heb zoveel geschreven het moest er even uit.

----------


## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

hoef je geen sorry voor te zeggen, het is goed dat het er een keer uit gooit!
Ik herken wel wat dingen in je verhaal. Zeker dat je op het ene moment zijn droomvrouw bent en op het andere wil hij weg. Mijn vriend heeft dat ook. 
De ene dag smst hij me tien keer om te zeggen dat hij zoveel van me houdt en wil hij 's avonds gezellig van alles samen doen. De andere dag kan hij ineens omslaan, kwaad op me worden om niks en zeggen dat hij er niet meer tegen kan en weg wil.
Mijn vriend is gelukkig nog nooit echt opgestapt, maar dat is vooral omdat ik op het moment in een moeilijke situatie zit. Ik denk dat als ik helemaal goed in mijn vel zou zitten, hij wel al een keer zou zijn gegaan. Ik ben er wel van overtuigd dat hij terug zou komen, maar hij heeft gewoon af en toe wat afstand nodig.
Als hij het even niet meer trekt gaat hij naar vrienden of een flink stuk lopen.
Zo'n bui kan ook net zo plotseling als het gekomen is ook weer over zijn. Dan heeft hij er spijt van dat hij me gekwetst heeft en is super lief voor me.

Ik probeer hem zo veel moelijk zijn eigen gang te laten gaan. Hij geeft zelf aan waar hij behoefte aan heeft en ik probeer me daar op aan te passen. Dat lukt niet altijd natuurlijk, want ik ga mezelf niet wegcijferen. Hij doet ook zijn best om rustig te zijn en redelijk te blijven.

Dat met dat liefdesspel herken ik op zich ook wel. Het heeft wel een andere invulling, maar mijn vriend vraagt ook wel eens of ik er inderdaad iemand bij wil of een keer ruilen ofzo. Mijn vriend wil niet onderdanig zijn ofzo en wil ook niets doen als we er niet samen bij zijn. Maar meestal praten we er alleen over, dat haalt de behoefte om het daadwerkelijk te doen wel al een heel eind weg.

Ik weet niet of dit met de ADHD te maken heeft, ik denk eerder dat dit meer met het verleden te maken heeft. Het impulsieve handelen en zomaar omslaan is denk ik wel door de ADHD.

Dat je vriend vroeger terug ging naar die mannen en naar ontmoetingsplaatsen ging, is op zich niet vreemd. Het is een vrij normale reactie in zo'n situatie. Vaak wil het slachtoffer zo voor zijn gevoel de leiding nemen en zichzelf het gevoel geven dat hij geen slachtoffer meer is.

Ik denk dat je voor jezelf moet uitmaken of je het aan kun dat hij zo impulsief is en soms bij je weg wil. Ik heb besloten dat ik er mee kan leven en ga met mijn vriend trouwen. Ik kan me voorstellen dat er veel mensen zijn die het niet zouden kunnen, maar ik ken mijn vriend al heel mijn leven, dus ik denk dat dat wel helpt, ik ken hem door en door.
Soms denkt hij er wel over om weer medicijnen te gaan gebruiken, maar ik denk dat hij dat vooral voor mij zou doen. Hij voelt zich eigenlijk helemaal niet prettug met die medicijnen. Hij blowt verder niet ofzo. Hij kan vel energie en frustratie kwijt in games en vechtsporten.

Hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt...

Xx

----------


## luna400

bedankt nikky dat je mijn mail gelezen heb .jullie wonen al samen en al lang bij elkaar dat scheelt misschien ook .ik ken hem net een paar maanden .en hij had eigenlijk in zijnhoofd geen relatie meer te beginnen omdat al zijn relaties stuk lopen.dat gedachte verandere toen hij mij zag en hoteldebotel werd op mij.toen ik hem leerde kennen woonde hij nog samen met zijn vorige relatie ,omdat zo hij zei een huis gkocht had wat compleet verbouwd moest worden hij overtuigde dat er niks tussen hun was.toen zij besefte dat hij weg zou gaan daar voor mij sloeg ze op tilt,hij is toen met al zijn kleren bij mij ingetrokken.dat duurde dus een mnd en ging toen weg .hij heeft toen in zijn huis 1kamertje in orde gemaakt om toch daar te blijven.op zich wel gerusttelend dat hij niet naar haar ging .
je zeg er heel veel dingen in te herkennen ,ik gaf ook zijn ruimte als hij dat vroeg en ging naar huis afwachtend maar weer.ik liet hem ook zijn stoom afblazen hij had al gezegd dat ik het niet persoonlijk op moest vatte en dat deed ik dan ook niet.
maar wat ik niet begrijp ,kijk jullie zijnnu over trouwen bezig.hij sprak daar met mij ook over en de toekomst samen hoe hij het allemaal voor zich zag .al die plannen mij betrekken met aankoop van spullen voor zijn huis ,en als hij bij mij was ,was hij zo ontzettend lief echt een prins voor mij ,ik dacht eindelijk gevonden te hebben wat ik altijd wou.en door zijn plannen leek het allemaal te kloppen .tot hij na 2mnd zei dat hij het niet vol hield zo dat hij dingen moest vertellen tegen mij waar hij bang voor was.ik heb hem altijd gerustgesteld en gezegd dat ik van hem hield hoe hij was.in die laatste mnd ging hij steeds meer vertellen en leek zijn humor ook te verdwijnen .ook het hoogte punt voor hem in ons sexleven ging niet meer.en toen kwam hij naar buiten met zijn fantasieen en spanningen dat hij dat nodig had .zelfs daar hebben we over gepraat dat ik hem met bepaalde dingen tegemoet te kunnen komen .ook wat jij zeg over het praten er over kon hij opgewonden raken.maar ik had op een gegeven moment het idee dat hij alles probeerde om mij af te schrikken .hij wist dat ik hem nooit in de steek zou laten alleen als hij vreemd zou gaan .hij wist hoe ik over die ex van hem dacht ,ze werkte ook nog op kantoor bij hem door venootschap van het bedrijf hij zei mij dat hij haar er uit zou werken en dat wij het samen gingen doen.en toen kwam hij ineens over de brand bij haar ,hij wist dat ik laaiend zou zijn .en ik ben er ingetrapt en gezegd dat hij het maar uitzoek maar als hij haar in huis zou nemen dat t klaar was dat hij te ver ging nu .en achter af was dat allemaal verzonnen .om mij weg tekrijgen .hij heeft in zijn hoofd dat als je zelf geen adhd heb dat je niet weet waar over je praat ,en dat een relatie niet gaat.
als ik hem vraag of hij nou al die tijd dit al in zijn hoofd had en of hij mij compleet voor de gek heb gehouden ,ontken hij dat en zeg dat zijn liefde echt was.ik snap het echt niet ik zei hem ook altijd als we er samen aan werken lukt het ons wel .en dan zei hij ook ja wij kunnen dat.toen ik hem leerde kennen heb ik heb verteld over mijn vorige relaties hoe ze bij bedrogen en alles bij elkaar logen .hij heeft daar veel moeite voor gedaan om mij steeds weer tezeggen dat hij niet zo was en dat hij dat zou bewijzen.hoe kan dat dan nikky ,het doet zoveel pijn .maar ben bang dat het niet goed komt.ik had hem 2weken terug een mail gestuurd met deze vragen ,en ik kreeg als antwoord dat we teveel verschillen en dat hij alles voor mij deed om mij uit de onzekerheid te halen.ik weet het echt niet meer ,ik kan er ook met niemand over praten de fam van mij die hij ontmoet heeft zeggen hij is gek in zijn hoofd en je verdien beter ,laat hem gaan blablabla.maar ze voelen mijn pijn niet.
wat hebben jullie het dan met elkaar getroffen zeg ,en dat het altijd aanspreekbaar is ,sta jou fam achter jullie relatie? maar ik voel mij wel schuldig ik val jou lastig met mijn verhaal terwijl je zelf niet goed in je vel zit ,sorry hoor volgens mij ben je echt een vrouwtje uit duizenden ,hij heeft het erg getroffen ,en dat het goed komt .weer heel veel bedankt nikky ,als jij een luisterend oor nodig heb zal ik er ook zijn voor jou ,ok als je gaat trouwen hoor ik het nog he ? groetjes en veel bedankt x

----------


## Nikky278

Ik denk het inderdaad wel veel scheelt dat we elkaar al zo lang kennen, zijn echt samen opgegroeid. In het begin waren mijn ouders een beetje terughoudend over onze relatie, ook omdat ze weten dat mijn vriend zich vroeger nogal eens in de problemen heeft gewerkt. Maar ze zien hoe gelukkig hij me maakt, dus ze staan er nu 100% achter. De rest van de familie (mijn ooms en tanten en neven enzo) kent hem nog niet zo goed, maar zijn wel dol op hem. 
Het is wel heel vervelend dat je familie niet achter jullie relatie staat, dat maakt het alleen maar moeilijker.

Dat hij je pobeerde af te schrikken ken ik ook wel. Mijn vriend heeft dat in vorige relaties ook gedaan. Ik denk dat dat eigenlijk een stukje zelfbescherming is. Omdat ze waarschijnlijk de dingen uit hun verleden niet helemaal verwerkt hebben, is het moeilijk te accepteren dat iemand oprecht van ze houdt en dat kan beangstigend zijn. Mijn vriend heeft het grootste deel van zijn vroegere relaties eigenlijk gewoon gesaboteerd zeg maar. Hij gedroeg zich ooit echt als een hork en als die meid dan weg ging, had hij het idee dat hij gelijk had en geen type was voor een relatie. Ik geef hem zijm vrijheid, maar ik heb hem ook vanaf het begin duidelijk gemaakt dat hij van mij niet zo makkelijk af komt als van die andere meiden. Ik wil de rest van mijn leven bij hem blijven en daar zal ik ook tot het bittere eind voor vechten.

Ik kan me op zich voorstellen dat hij het idee heeft dat als je zelf geen ADHD hebt, je niet weet hoe het is. Maar daarom is het belangrijk om met elkaar te praten. Je kunt hem pas begrijpen als hij uit kan leggen wat er door zijn hoofd gaat. Het kan soms zwaar zijn, maar hij zal er ook hard aan moeten werken.

Je hoeft je helemaal niet schuldig te voelen hoor, ik ben blij dat ik je een beetje kan helpen. Het is belangrijk om je verhaal kwijt te kunnen, anders ga je eraan onderdoor.
Om heel eerlijk te zijn is het voor mij ook fijn, dit is voor mij ook een beetje therapie. Als het niet zo goed met je gaat, is het fijn om te weten dat je niet de enige bent en dat je toch anderen nog kunt helpen.
Ik probeer me op het moment zoveel mogelijk op de bruiloft te richten, dat houdt me een beetje in balans. Als ik dat niet zou hebben, zou ik intussen gillend gek zijn geworden denk ik...

Xx

----------


## luna400

ja nikky ik zie hier veel dingen wat je uit leg dat dat klopt,ik heb ook gezegd tegen hem dat hij het in zijn hoofd gestoken heeft dat een relaie niet kan ,en als ik mijzelf vergelijk bij zijn vorige relaties ben ik de enige die zich er in ging verdiepen en die werkelijk van hem hield ,ik hoop iedere dag dat hij dat ook in ziet .maar als ik een email stuur ,krijg ik email terug wat zo kwetsend is .en waarom ik weet het niet net of hij wil dat ik hem vergeet en denk dat hij een klootzak is .ik vind het wel heel fijn voor jullie ook dat je fam aan jou kant staan .toen ik mijn fam met hem in contact bracht en vertelde dat hij adhd had waarschuwde ze mij al dat het geen makkelijke relatie zou zijn ,dat was ik mij ook wel bewust maar het gene uit zijn verleden kwam er ook nog eens bij,ik hou nog zielsveel van hem,maar ik denk dat ik hem beter even met rust laat ,of misschien alleen smsje stuur dat ik aan hem denk .ik weet niet waar ik goed mee doet .wanneer is jullie trouwdag gepland ik vind het echt leuk voor jullie .ergens had ik dit ook in mijn hoofd hij wilde ook met mij trouwen zei hij daarom kan ik zomaar niet geloven dat zijn gevoelens ineens weg zijn .
ik vind het ook fijn iemand als jij die tenminste weet waar ze over praat ,je vriend mag in zijn handjes klappen met jou .we houden contact ok xx

----------


## rmb

wrm aan mensen vragen die het ook meemaken ieder geval is anders want iedereen zit anders inmenkaar als je echt wil weten wat die wil kan je denk het beste er voor zorgen dat die neit over prikkelt raakt en dat als je merkt als die neit lekekr in ze vel zit em met rust te laten dis mijn tip kweetn iet of klopt werk bij mij  :Wink:

----------

